# Lowrance X135 mit Pc verbinden



## Tobibobel22 (12. September 2005)

Hallo,

will mein Echolot mit meinem PC verbinden....ich hab aber kein Plan welches der Rs232 Kabel auf welchen Pin muss (Farbe --> Pin)

Wenns jemand weiss und auch ob das überhaupt geht *g* und mit welcher Software, dem wär ich sehr verbunden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (mit CyberCom geht es nicht so recht)

mfg Tobi


----------



## Jirko (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 mit Pc verbinden*

hallo tobi #h

könntest du uns im vorab verraten, warum du dein lot mit deinem PC verbinden möchtest? sach mal büdde was und dann schaun wir weiter #h


----------



## Tobibobel22 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 mit Pc verbinden*

hi Jirko 

Ich will des deshalb weil ich ein Bastler bin und Elektroniker...
Und wenn ich dann sehe "Rs232" dann versteh ich nur Schnittstelle 

Die Software (Cybercom) hab ich von Lowrance.com. Erst fehlten ein paar Dll's die ich aber runterladen konnte. 

Aber das Programm will einfach nicht 

Will einfach schauen ob sich Bilder Daten etc auslesen lassen 

so, des wars von mir - jetzt zu dir ^-^


----------



## Jirko (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 mit Pc verbinden*

huhu tobi #h

ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, daß es möglich ist, daten von lowrance-fishfindern auszulesen und auf´n PC zu schieben... ich werde heute im laufe des tages mal´n büschen schnüffeln und mich bei erfolg bei dir melden. hab soeben mal ne ganz spontane abfrage gen lowrance gesandt... mal schaun, ob nen return kommt #h


----------



## Tobibobel22 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 mit Pc verbinden*

wenns klappt lad ich dich "berliner" mal spontan auf ne Angeltour am Bodensee ein 

*g*

Eher weniger...aber wenns klappen würde...oO

hab nun sämtliche software von Lowrance ausprobiert. Alle von www.lowrance.com

mal schaun... 

mfg Tobi

thx 4 ur bemühungen


----------



## Lachsy (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 mit Pc verbinden*

könnte es nicht sein das diese schnittstelle nicht für den Pc ist sondern für die verbindung mit einem GPS.


> NMEA 0183 Data cable.
> Four wires: blue,
> orange, yellow, shield
> (bare). Cable label says
> ...



mfg Lachsy


----------



## Jirko (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 mit Pc verbinden*

...auf alle fälle lachsy! #6 diese schnittstellen sind meist dem abgleich mit GPS-geräten vorbehalten... aber dennoch gibt´s meines wissens nach ne lösung, wie man(n) daten vom lot auf´n PC schaufeln kann... mal schaun, ob nen boardie weiterhelfen kann und ob sich die crew von lowrance meldet #h


----------



## Lachsy (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 mit Pc verbinden*

Jirko, frage mich natürlich wo soll er diese Echolotdaten speichern? besonders bilder? ein echolot gibt das gerade wieder was es selber sieht. Es hat nummal keine Kartendaten wie unser Sportrack Color 

er will soviel ich gelesen habe



> will die Charts (Bilder) dann aus dem Echolot kopieren
> um sie am Pc zu bearbeiten...d.h. will n kleines Bodensee Uferfile erstellen



und das geht nach meiner info mit einem reinen echolot garnicht. Lass mich aber gerne berichtigen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Jirko (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 mit Pc verbinden*

logo clarissa! aber ich vermute einfach mal, daß tobi mit nem boot die gewässerstruktur abtasten- und dabei zeitgleich die daten vom lot auf´n notebook, was er parallel laufen lässt, rüberschubsen möchte... vermute ich wie gesagt... aber tobi wird uns schon erleuchten, was er damit bezwecken möchte #h


----------



## Tobibobel22 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 mit Pc verbinden*

Notebook hab ich noch net....aber n normalen pc....
will halt sehen was so druff is...und was so hin und her geschoben wird (werden kann)

mfg


----------



## Tobibobel22 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 mit Pc verbinden*

schon was rausbekommen Jirko ?


----------



## Jirko (15. September 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 mit Pc verbinden*

...kam leider noch keine antwort von lowrance tobi - sorry. melde mich sofort, wenn was in´s postfach flattert #h


----------



## Jirko (16. September 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 mit Pc verbinden*

moin tobi #h

heute früh kam ne antwort von lowrance... sinngemäß: für´s x-135er gibt es momentan keine möglichkeit, nen datenupload vom lowrance zum PC zu bewerkstelligen... weiterhin ging aus der mail aber auch hervor, daß sie sich für die anfrage bedanken und es auf ihre to-do liste setzen werden, um irgendwann vielleicht die möglichkeit zu schaffen, daß ein upload möglich ist... wünsch dir noch nen feines WE #h


----------



## Tobibobel22 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 mit Pc verbinden*

danke für deinen Einsatz !! so stell ich mir zwar kein Forum vor....eher Support 

vielen Dank und petri Heil


----------

